# Just not feeling it... at all HELP!



## chilipepper (Feb 21, 2011)

Ok so me and mr have been seeing each other a while, living together/engaged abt 6 months. I am on a lot of meds known for decrease in desire. I have to have them tho. I used to be a very intimate very sexual girl, with other men. I am so much in love with mr its just that there's the meds, I have physical illness and quite frankly we are both obese,he is inexperienced, and its just a chore! He is a wonderful loving giving man,sole provider to me and MY 4 kids so the least I can do is make love right?no. I jus can't. What is wrobg with me and whag can I do? I brought home a passion party book today to look into priducts to help and he got jealous abd mad!


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Did you tell him why you got the book? Does he know the problems that the meds are causing you?


----------

